# Filterprogramm mit Java?



## TB75 (15. Jun 2005)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Ich möchte gerne mit Java einen Filter programmieren.

Eine Edi Datei soll durch eine Javafilter laufen und dann zu einer XML
erzeugt werden.


Eine Beschreibung zu EDIFACT gibt es bei:

http://www.t-mobile.de/business/elmo/1,5643,8155- ,00.html

Dort dann rechts unten auf "Codetabellen" -PDF-Datei klicken.

Mit Hilfe dieser PDF-Datei-Beschreibung möchte ich eine EDI-Datei
durch einen Java-Filter in eine XML - Datei umwandeln.

Zeile für Zeile den Code umwandeln würde mit der EDIFACT-Codetabelle
aber auch gehen. Da die EDI-Datei aber über 10.000 Zeilen hat, es fast
nicht möglich diese alle einzeln zu übersetzen.-

Man braucht also eine Filter der die EDI-Datei Zeile pro Zeile einliest
und dann in eine
XML-Datei ausgibt.


Falls die Aufgabenbeschreibung unklar ist, dann mailt mir einfach den
Code mit welchen man allgemein einen Java - Filter programmiert.

Meine email-Adresse: speed2001m@yahoo.de

Vielen Dank.

Gruss
TB75[/i]


----------



## Roar (15. Jun 2005)

verschoben...


----------



## Robel (17. Jun 2005)

abc cba


----------

